# Organising a meet



## super hans (Mar 30, 2016)

I've been thinking about hosting a forum meet at my club for a while now, but have absolutely no experience about organising such a thing, and im interested to hear from anyone that has done this type of thing in the past that could give me a couple of pointers or any ideas on how to go about it.

im open to any ideas/suggestions - im a novice when it comes to this sort of thing


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 30, 2016)

Firstly, ensure the club can accommodate you.  Most people prefer weekends.

Set the date with little consultation.  You can ask people their preference, but chances are there will be no consensus and those who argued strongly for a date won't end up coming.

Set your price and ask for 50% deposit asap.  This discourages people from signing up, knowing there's a chance they'd need to pull out, and encourages attendances if they wake up really hungover on the day.

Don't expect 100 forumers but do have a max/min in mind.

Do a draw before the day to make sure people know their tee times and partners / FCs.

Make sure you give good directions, let us know what time you'll be there and what time the kitchen opens.

Arrive a little early to pick up the scorecards.  Also great if you have plenty of fivers on hand, as if you're running a Â£5 sweep on the day, people will invariably ask for change.  

KEEP A SPREADSHEET!!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi hans

It's pretty straight forward really. Check with your club about available dates and how many people you can sign in as guests or book in as a society. Once you have that info, post up on here the venue, date, max number and cost. All you have to do then is ask people to register their interest.

Be prepared for drop outs and if possible have a reserve list. Myself and Wookie organise 3 or 4 'mini meets' a year at Hayling where we are both members and they are followed by a curry in the evening. Always great fun and popular with the guys on here. 

Good luck!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 30, 2016)

You should get a good response for Cawder as it's a really good course. But be prepared for hassle, just ask Farneyman , Virtuocity, Drive4show and Val .
Once your club says ok, pick your date, time and format and stick to it, its your show, your rules.
Put me and willieps names down please, any day any time suits us .

Auf Wiedershen, Pet.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 30, 2016)

Also don't forget to offer the golf for very little as there's a right bunch of skinflints on here:rofl:

oh and make it half handicap if its off the yellows, and make sure there is  plenty of Donkey parking and places to hang sombrero's :rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 31, 2016)

Don't forget "location".
Make sure it is accessible to all.
I've organised a meet at Forest Pines which is 231 miles from me.
But you will still get people moaning that they have got to drive 100 miles to get there.
Don't be selfish like me.....


----------



## super hans (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks for the replies peeps - ive written down a 'starting list' and i'll talk to our office guys and take it from there.

watch this space


----------



## richart (Mar 31, 2016)

super hans said:



			Thanks for the replies peeps - ive written down a 'starting list' and i'll talk to our office guys and take it from there.

watch this space
		
Click to expand...

 I think the first time you organize a meet, you pay for the golf and food for all forumers. Sort of forum tradition. Also you have to guarantee good weather.

Worth checking when other meets are on in your area, so you don't clash. Get a cat to do the draw, then no one can blame you for having to play with a knob.

Good luck. The more forumers that arrange games the better.:thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 31, 2016)

Some good ideas here.

Pick a time and date that suits you and see who can make it.

Not played there yet 

Use the forum to help keep track of details etc on a thread. Keeps everything easy to find.


----------



## DRW (Apr 7, 2016)

Great question Super Hans, I was wondering this as well.

Do a couple of days for clients and it does take work. 

I was thinking about doing one on here but didn't know if you 'just could, as such', as I was really grateful for the likes of region3/liverpoolphil are allowing me to play wolburn, as I would not have played this without them/other forumers who made the day possible.

Will have to have a look at a good course and put a post up.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2016)

If the meet is on a good course then you will get people interested - people will travel good distances to play a good course 

In the words of Field of Dreams - build it and they will come


----------

